# Hibiscus at Night



## wareagle700 (Nov 18, 2014)

I never think of taking photos at night but some good shots can come from it.

Pic removed. Flickr ruined it.


----------



## pdsniper (Nov 20, 2014)

wow that is a cool shot


----------



## wareagle700 (Nov 20, 2014)

Oh wow, Flickr did something to my pic. That's not what it looked like on my computer. 

Let me see if I can get the good version to stay put.


----------



## wareagle700 (Nov 24, 2014)

Does the background look black to yall or is it splotchy? It shows up differently depending on what monitor I am using.



M00_3096 by CBMJR, on Flickr


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 26, 2014)

The flower itself looks sharp and bright but for the background I see a slightly reddish haze for lack of a better discription if it were a sifi movie shot it would look like the flower was giving off a smoke or even a fragrance.

But that being said that flower is Awesome


----------



## rip18 (Dec 3, 2014)

Background has a smoky chocolate arch over the flower on my computer.  Nice shot too!


----------



## wareagle700 (Dec 14, 2014)

On my MAC it looks like a black background. On my PC it looks smudged and brown. Aggrivating.


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Dec 15, 2014)

Looks black on my ipad, cool shot how did you light it?


----------

